# New bow blind set up!!



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Let me know what you think. It is the chameleon blind over my origional tree stand. Up 18' high








Pic of it from feeder


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

looks good


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Well I don't think the deer will see or smell you just don't fall out of the thing. 

TH


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I got a nose bleed looking at it.You may be the dude that finally finds bigfoot,cause aint nothing going to see you.Good work!


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Haha thanks. My deer are very picky with scent! I shower put on non scented clothes for the truck ride to the ranch. Take those off and put a new fresh pair on out if my non scented bag to get any smells from the truck off spray before I walk to the blind spray once I get in the blind. And I was still having an issue with getting busted. So I went up 18' and no matter what wind I have I have yet to be busted for 2 years now.


----------

